# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم  الاحد 15 ابريل 2018 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

Sunday (dimanche)15.04.2018 ( GMT+00)  *Spanish League Primera Div. 1**    14:15    Atlético Madrid - Levante**ESPN INET**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *BeIn Sports en Espa&#241;ol**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *16:30    Getafe - Espanyol**BeIn Sports en Espa&#241;ol**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**18:45    M&#225;laga - Real Madrid**BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)**Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**Lemar TV HD**-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Tolo TV HD**-Yahsat 52.5°E-12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Arezu TV**-Yahsat52.5°E-12015 H 27500-Biss**-Eutelsat  70.5°E-12529 V 2220 -FTA**-ST-2 88° E- 11023 V  1000 -FTA**BeIn Sports en Espa&#241;ol**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**BeIn Sports USA**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**ESPN INET**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**English Premier League**12:30    Newcastle United - Arsenal**BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)**IRIB Varesh**-Badr 26°E -12265 H 30000 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)**-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss**Sport 24 HD**-Telstar  63°W- 11564 H 3320-PowerVU**-NSS 57.0°E- 4095 R 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 34.5°W-4132 R 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**NSS 9 177W 4099 R 30000  -PowerVU(C-Band)**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**15:00 Manchester United - West Bromwich Albion**BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4**-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)**Idman Azerbaycan**-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**IRIB Varesh**-Badr 26°E -12265 H 30000 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)**-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss**Sport 24 HD**-Telstar  63°W- 11564 H 3320-PowerVU**-NSS 57.0°E- 4095 R 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**-Intelsat 34.5°W-4132 R 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)**NSS 9 177W 4099 R 30000  -PowerVU(C-Band)**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Italian Calcio League Serie A**10:30    Fiorentina - SPAL**ARENA SPORT 3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**13:00    Bologna - Hellas Verona**ARENA SPORT 3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**    13:00    Milan - Napoli**RTRS* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11261 H 30000 -FTA/BISS/CCWs**ARENA SPORT 4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**BeIn Sports USA**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**13:00    Sassuolo - Benevento**ESPN INET**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**     16:00    Juventus - Sampdoria**ARENA SPORT4* *-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**BeIn Sports USA**-Galaxy 121°W-4140 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**SportsMax 2**-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)**ESPN +**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Match! TV**-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss**-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)**-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA**-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**        18:45    Lazio - Roma**ARENA SPORT 4**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Match! TV**-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss**-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)**-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA**-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)** Portugal Primeira Liga**    17:00    Benfica - Porto**IRIB Varesh**-Badr 26°E -12265 H 30000 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)**-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**19:15    Os Belenenses - Sporting CP**RTP Internacional**-Hotbird 13°E -11334 H 27500 -FTA**-Intelsat 27.5°W-3838 R 7234-FTA (C-BAND)**SIC International**-Eutelsat 16°E -12569 H 3703  -Biss**RTP &#193;frica**-Intelsat 27.5°W-3838 R 7234-FTA (C-BAND)**RTP Internacional &#193;sia**-AsiaSat100.5°E - 3700 V 30000 -FTA (C-BAND)**RTP Internacional América**-Telstar 63°W- 11710 V 3200 -FTA* *-Galaxy 97°W- 12060 H 22000 -FTA* *-Intelsat 55.5°W - 4101 V 2320 -FTA (C-BAND)** French League 1st Div.**  15:00    Troyes - Olympique Marseille**ARENA SPORT3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**19:00    Paris Saint-Germain -   AS Monaco FC**ARENA SPORT1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**IRIB Varesh**-Badr 26°E -12265 H 30000 -FTA/Biss**-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)**-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss**ESPN Brasil HD**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Brésil - Brasileir&#227;o**   19:00    Corinthians - Fluminense**ARENA SPORT3**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Holland Eredivisie League**12:30    Feyenoord - Utrecht**ESPN (Syndication 902)**Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss**    14:45    PSV - Ajax**ESPN (Syndication 902)**Telstar15°W -12609 H 7552 -Biss**ESPN EXTRA**-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)**Moroccan Pro League**15:00    Hassania Union Sport Agadir   -  Chabab Atlas Khénifra**Tamazight**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**15:00    Racing Casablanca   - Moghreb Tetouan**Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**Arryadia Live HD**-Hotbird 13°E- 10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W- 11513 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**15:00    Ittihad Tanger -  Fath Union Sport de Rabat**Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**Arryadia Live HD**-Hotbird 13°E- 10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W- 11513 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**    17:00    Olympique Club De Khouribga   -  Difaa Hassani El Jadidi**Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**Arryadia Live HD**-Hotbird 13°E- 10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W- 11513 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**19:00    Ittihad Tanger  - Fath Union Sport de Rabat**Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11617 V 27500  -FTA (Multistream)**Arryadia Live HD**-Hotbird 13°E- 10873 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile sat 7°W- 11513 V 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA**-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA**Tunisian First League**14:00    JS Kairouanaise    - ES Zarzis**Al Watania2 (Tunisia National 2 )**-Badr 26°E -12073 H 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 7.3°W -10777 H 27500 -FTA**-Arabsat 30.5°E -12512 H 8000 -FTA**-Eutelsat 7.3°W -11658 V 27500 -FTA**14:00  CS Sfaxien - US Ben Guerdane**Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 )**-Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA**-Nile Sat 7°W-11660 V 27500-FTA**-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA**-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA**-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA**-Aarabsat 30°.5°E-12512 H 8000 -FTA**Alkass One HD**-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)**-Nile sat 7°W-11919 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)**Swiss Super League**4:00    Young Boys - Zürich**RTS Deux HD**-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)**SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)**RSI La 2 HD**-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)**Croatie - 1. HNL**15:00    NK Lokomotiva Zagreb- NK Slaven Belupo**HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss**-Eutelsat 16°E -11345 H 30000 -Biss**Australie - A-League**    7:00    Western Sydney Wanderers - Adelaide United**ARENA SPORT1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Serbie - Super Liga**14:00    Napredak - Vojvodina**ARENA SPORT1**-BulgariaSat 1.9°E- 12380 H 30000 -Tandberg**-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg**Azerbaijan Premier League**13:00    FK Gabala    -  Shabail**CBC SPORT HD**-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS**14:00    Sumqayit -  FK Inter Baku**CBC SPORT HD**-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS**15:00    Zira - Neftchi Baku**CBC SPORT HD**-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS**Premier League - Ukraine**16:30    Zorya Luhansk -   Vorskla Poltava**2+2**-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss** Wales Premier League**14:30    Barry Town   - Newtown AFC**S4C HD**-Astra 28.2°E -11306 H 27500 -FTA**S4C**-Astra 28.2°E -11344 V 27500 -FTA**Russian Premier League**11:00    Ural Yekaterinburg -  Spartak Moscow**Varzish Sport HD**-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss**-NSS 57°E -11565 H 10740 -FTA/Biss**Match! TV* *-Express 53°E -12617 H 8122 -Biss**-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)**-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA**-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)**-Express 53°E -12576 H 14990 -FTA(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3615 R 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**-Express 40°E -3665 L 14990 -FTA(C-Band)(Multistream)**England - FA Women's Cup**10:30    Everton Ladies - Arsenal Ladies**BBC Red Button (BBCi / BBC Interactive / BBC RB 1)**-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss(DVB-S2)**-Astra 28.2°E -10773 H 22000 -FTA**German Bundesliga 3rd Divsion**    12:00    Karlsruher SC - Hansa Rostock**SWR Fernsehen**-Astra 19.2°E -11836 H 27500-FTA**Fourth Bundesliga - Nord**12:05    BSG Chemie Leipzig  -  Berliner FC Dynamo**MDR Fernsehen**-Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA**MDR Fernsehen HD* *-Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)**Greek Football League**14:00    Doxa Dramas  - OFI**ERT 3**-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12734 V 16751 -FTA*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*ممتاز يا معلم 
++++++++*

----------

